# What are the latest Kernel versions?



## 80hd (Aug 17, 2011)

now that CM7 is moving to a GB kernel, I've started wondering what kernel is best to be running. 
I have 2.6.32.9 after the 9/19 nightly and haven't had much luck searching to find out if this is Froyo, Gingerbread, Gingerbread from the early 500 roms, .602 etc. 
Any tips?

EDIT:
I have Kernel Ver: 2.6.32.9-g55626e1 [email protected] #1 which seems to be back from June or so. 
Is there a master list of release dates so i don't have to practice my Google-fu to know what the latest is?


----------



## Gelu (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm currently on 2.6.32.9-g34b306d [email protected] #2

And I just did the same thing so I am interested if this is the most up to date.


----------

